

Ask HN: How long did it take you to go from Zero to Hero in Objective-C? - vail130

I'm a web developer who has always worked with PHP, MySQL, CSS, JS (and libraries) and HTML. My employer wants to develop capabilities to put out some iOS apps, and I'm interested, too. I just started tearing through Apple's dev center, reading How-To's and whatnot. I have VERY limited experience with Java and C++.<p>How long did it take you? How motivated were you?
======
Die_Laughing
About three days of watching the WWDC videos and Stanford Class videos.

